# Contractors Needed (Commercial Accounts)



## Jack Brandon (Aug 11, 2019)

We are looking for bids for multiple grocery stores in the following states: NE, OK, MO, KS, AR, & IA. email [email protected] for a bid package


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

since you want people to email you, no need to leave the thread open. Also, if you are not looking for snow and ice assistance, then no need to post this on PlowSite

closing this out, you can send me a message if need be


----------

